# Oddball bikes



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

I dunno, maybe I'm the oddball.

I'd like to think it started out when I was injured a couple summers ago, but in all honesty I secretly lusted after the ghetto choppers the kids that lived near the town dump used to make. Anyway, my achilles was ruptured and I could not weight my left foot for 7 weeks. Crutches sucked. I heard something about knee scooters, but the images I found showed no way to steer. I could build a better mousetrap! So I borrowed an old kids bike, hacked it up a little to install a padded leg trough and the knee bike was born. The thing rocked, complete with coaster brake. I did a few exciting rides with it, including a gnarly solo in slippery wet conditions. It kept me sane, I think. This one's available for anyone on the disabled list (you pay shipping).










I even raced with the little kids before one of the local races. At the starting line:










I eventually healed up and went on to riding normal bikes again. Then at the end of the year Christmas/awards party one of the prizes was a runt bike:










Oh, how I lusted for that little bike, those tiny wheels, the full suspension frame. I would be forever jealous of the lucky soul who got it... Wait, what, it's for ME?! I couldn't believe it. I took it home that night and the kids and I took turns doing laps around the house, having trackstand contests, terrorizing the cats... I was in heaven.

It only occurred to me recently that my Pugsley acquisition may indicate that I might have a weird bike fetish. The Pugs is a quirky rig, but here in the great white north it has become my instant fave for a quick spin on softish snow.










Now I find myself scoping out the Xtracycle and Big Dummy SUBs. I'm wondering if maybe I have a problem. Naahh.

What about you?


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Awesome photos!! Yeah, I could really see myself with one of those runt bikes at work, the bldg is way huge and that bike would really roll down the halls!!


----------



## lobolator (Oct 29, 2006)

The boater in me, wants a rocket sled. 
http://www.madriverrocket.com/
Kneel and go, steering is accomplished the same as in a whitewater boat, leaning and turning the hips.
With an arm in a sling, waiting for the hairline fractures to repair themselves after a dislocation, I'm going nuts on my trainer. And snowshoes don't carry the excitement my brain craves and snowboard delivers.
Maybe a crazy sled is just the thing!

Or maybe I'll try and do something with my pile of frames, before it's Spring.

I really want to heal up, so I can try that Pugsley! 
And my new Tomi cog that looks so good on my bike, but has only had a spin in the driveway, because I got it the night before I dislocated my elbow.

If I lived in town I'd really want the Big Dummy, but I just can see lugging that thing up my road for 12 miles, a BOB trailer will have to do.

Check out ANT cycles. He makes delivery bikes, among other things, with Rohloff hubs and other crazy features. Very cool builder in Somerville, MA.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

radair said:


> Now I find myself scoping out the Xtracycle and Big Dummy SUBs. I'm wondering if maybe I have a problem. Naahh.
> 
> What about you?


Nah; I really like the idea of both of those rigs. Once we're living where it's a bit more feasable for me to have one... Can I justify one/do I need one vs. the commuter with rack and panniers in use now? but honey, I'd be able to carry more groceries home, and the bags of cat food and litter without needing to take the car...

( no place to put the damn thing now - house shopping will ensue in the spring...)

The runt bike rules!


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

scrublover said:


> Nah; I really like the idea of both of those rigs. Once we're living where it's a bit more feasable for me to have one... Can I justify one/do I need one vs. the commuter with rack and panniers in use now? but honey, I'd be able to carry more groceries home, and the bags of cat food and litter without needing to take the car...


Check this rig, is this cool or what?


----------



## sfuller (Jan 14, 2007)

You need a dahon  folding mountain bike or a 
recumbent mountain bike


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

sfuller said:


> You need a dahon folding mountain bike or a
> recumbent mountain bike


Yes, one of each! I am flying to FL next week to pick up a Eurovan, that folding bike would be perfect.

I forgot about this one, a front wheel drive rig that a friend threw together. A classic Murray Wild Style. In Pink.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Forget 29ers, how about the bike with 6-foot wheels?

Oh, somebody stop me.


----------



## michigantammy (Jan 14, 2004)

Nice bike pics! Are they all yours? They're all for sale?

How about this one? If someone wants a good chat while riding with 6 more people, then try this one out 










Kinda crazy. I'm not if they can get anywhere on this bike though.

Thanks for the post!


----------



## jonnyc1999 (Aug 4, 2007)

michigantammy said:


> Nice bike pics! Are they all yours? They're all for sale?
> 
> How about this one? If someone wants a good chat while riding with 6 more people, then try this one out
> 
> ...


I almost didn't even notice the machine with that girl on the left in the picture!!! wow, hot!!!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

radair said:


> Check this rig, is this cool or what?


That's way cool looking! If you have a problem then so do I...


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

radair said:


>


That thing has Yeti stays!


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

michigantammy said:


> Nice bike pics! Are they all yours? They're all for sale?
> 
> How about this one? If someone wants a good chat while riding with 6 more people, then try this one out


Hi Tammy - Nice contribution! No, only the first three bikes are mine. I would happily give the knee bike to someone on the disabled list. I'm hoping never to need it again...

I like the lines on this chopper. I'm pretty sure this was built by Chewbacca, who used to be a Passion regular. I think Chewy moved from CA to Texas(?) and has a business building cool stuff like this.


----------



## kapalama (Dec 8, 2006)

radair said:


> Check this rig, is this cool or what?


I want this bike. Somebody make it and sell it to me?

That's the Chupacabra right?


----------



## Nickle (Aug 23, 2006)

I have secretly lusted over ugly choppers since I got into biking. I love the concept of a rig dedicated to nothing else than turning heads on the way to the bar. The above examples are some good ones, but I want to build a big wheel.


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

This has the comfy seat:thumbsup:


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*Never mind the bike*

you've inspired me Rob. A welder I'm not, but given our terrain here, I _can_, perhaps, come up with some new armour/armor ideas. You coming back to fall on our dirt? Jim


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

JimC. said:


> you've inspired me Rob. A welder I'm not, but given our terrain here, I _can_, perhaps, come up with some new armour/armor ideas. You coming back to fall on our dirt? Jim


Hi Jim - Looks like the original air bag! One of these days I'll be back, no telling when, though.

Neither of these are bikes, but I'll bet they'd both be a lot of fun. Especially after tapping the keg on the latter...


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Wow rollin bar god bless em *;P


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

We need to get that rolling bar at the next MTBR Gathering!!! that thing is sweet!


----------

